# 1n914 vs 1n914B -- Sound difference



## tdukes (Mar 1, 2019)

I am doing inventory to order for my next few pedals. Infinnidrive has 1n914 for clipping. I have a pile of 1N914B already. A quick internet search shows that the capacitance between the two is different. But is this enough to make a difference in the sound? I may go ahead and get some 1N914 and see, but I was wondering what everyone here thought.


----------



## Robert (Mar 1, 2019)

I can't comment on the difference between those two, but I personally prefer 1N4148 instead of 1N914 in this one... and 3mm Red LEDs over silicon diodes altogether.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 1, 2019)

I have a pile of those already too!


----------



## Robert (Mar 1, 2019)

It's been quite a few years, but I remember 1N914's sounding like there was an underlying clean tone that I couldn't get rid of no matter how far I cranked the gain.


----------



## geargasstore (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't think there will be an issue imho. I do tend to use 1n4148s usually.


----------

